# Interview in NL



## gloiz (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello All,

next week I am going for an intreview in NL for a Junior IT position in Eindhoven. Regarding the salary the told me that they cannot provide more than 35K/year Gross (2000 € per month Net). Will this salary be enough for a living? The health insurance must be paid by the Net salary?


----------



## imme (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it enough? That depends on your living situation. Will you live on your own? Will you have a roommate? Are you single? Do you have kids? Is it your first job? If you're having a roommate and you're single, with no kids and no other major expenses, is an ok salary to gain experience and maybe save a little at the end of the month.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Take it from someone with experience: go elsewhere!

I am an expat and we expats spend our breaks at work in therapeutic rants about all the things that are wrong with this country! 

People (non-EU) stay because after all the money and time investment you might as well tolerate it enough to get the EU permanent residency.

35K is not a lot of money, especially considering this is one of the top 3 most expensive countries in Europe (see Switzerland and Denmark).

The taxes are ridiculously high - would you qualify for the 30% ruling? It is a rule for expats, which is needed as otherwise the highly skilled migrants would go to other countries to work. (Think Germany, UK, US).

I imagine Eindhoven has lower rents than Amsterdam, but still likely will take let's say 1000 EUR (I might be wrong). On top of this you need to pay Healthcare tax monthly (like 100 EUR), water tax (because it is costly to keep the water out), council tax, etc. 

On top of this, the weather is atrocious - it is now July 8, it is cold, windy, cloudy, rainy, and I even saw hail -which is common here. Last year, there was NO summer! There were 1 or 2 hot days. I am wearing a coat today. 

The food and food culture is horrendous. They divide their meals into hot meals and cold meals (bland, dry sandwiches). And they are not allowed to eat more than one hot meal a day - this is a real thing! The offerings are very sad when you want to get lunch sometime. And the first time you sit in front of a fully grown Dutch man cutting a plain slice of bread topped with a slice of cheese with a fork and knife- you will be in disbelief.

You will never fit in. The Dutch (not all I have a couple of good friends) but the stereotypical ones will gossip about you and will ask very direct, improper questions without giving information about themselves back - it's one way- they have a "right" to your information, but you don't earn the same in return.

They mostly all work 4 or 3 days, and these are SHORT days, which is why they need all the foreigners. They are also a tax haven. 

And are you from Greece? Well, the things I've heard the Dutch say about Greeks! When Grexit was on the table, the Dutch at work were in full show! Like, what do we need them for, for holidays!? And talking about how utilities are not underground and basically just laughing about your country.

You deserve better, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

35K is the median Dutch income hence it should be enough. Eindhoven is not a bad place to live, rents you can best look at funda.nl and some major property owners (like https://www.vesteda.com/nl/woningaanbod.aspx). Insurance you typically have to pay and its about 100 Euro/month (about 300 Euro deductible). You can get whatever you want (food wise) just not always cheap. Lucky for you, Greek and Chinese food are amongst the cheapest (if you eat in restaurants). You will have to adapt, however Eindhoven is already a very international city (university, lots of electronics industry, Philips, High tech campus) so I would assume its not that difficult to blend in. As far as getting into touch with people, try yourself and then you will succeed. People like to know a person before the get close (sometimes considered as cold or distant). If you need specifics send me a pm.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

I came here earning significantly more than 35k, and I'm pretty sure you will need a roommate with that salary. Even with the salary I earned I remember clearly when I came upon the realization that in order to buy a new laptop I would need to save for 6 months! So I switched jobs a couple of times and now make a good living.

You can search for the NL income tax brackets, and that salary puts you in the 42% bracket. I don't see how you would get 2000 euros net. Even with an exemption. On top of that you need to pay your health care tax, your council tax, your water tax, dog tax if applicable, etc - all from your net income.

You also have to remember that as an expat you won't have access to more affordable options or networks like locals would have. Also, everything for an expat is more expensive - services etc that is just how it is. 

Also, most Dutch either own their house because the government takes over the loan and they get money back, or they rent in the social sector. The social sector are apartments which are cheaper for which you as an expat wouldn't quality. You have to rent in the free market sector - which basically means you pay ~twice as much rent for the same apartment. 

In sum, I think it is a pretty bad deal, if you have no other options then I would use it as a trampoline, live with roommates and save as much as possible for the next move.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Details on 30% ruling : Dutch Income Tax Calculator
It means on 30% of your income your not taxeable. The 42% bracket starts much higher then the 25K left for him.


----------

